# Fishbites????



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Gonna try fishbites this weekend....Any tips or tricks?

Can you use them on the big rods or just to catch baitfish for the big rods?

Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thunder said:


> Gonna try fishbites this weekend....Any tips or tricks?
> 
> Can you use them on the big rods or just to catch baitfish for the big rods?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!!


 Last weekend we were catching croaker and whitting on every cast with bright green. No real trick to them. Just put it on the hook and cast. The small pieces work for smaller fish but have caught bull reds and large black drum on them also.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*FishBites*

Best used in surf these ways:

Multiple drop rigs made out of 50# mono. I tie three or four 1/0 Owner thin wire circles on rig and bait with FishBites. Throw just inside the 1st bar for whiting and anything else drifting by. Later in year throw just inside the 2nd bar for Pompono and bull reds. You will surprized when you reel in a bull red with this small hook and bait. As water temp drops I fish with cold water crab fishbites.

Also tip gold and silver spoons with Fishbites and work bait slowly for bigger whiting and other fish.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

What are fishbites and where do you get them? I have heard people talk about them , but I just assumed it was cut bait. TIA.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

We usually get ours at Cut Rate Fishing Tackle, but today they were almost sold out. I asked the guy, "what's up with that?", and he said "I guess people finally realized they work!"

Here's their website: http://www.fishbites.com/

Regards,
Pam


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

BACKLASHED said:


> What are fishbites and where do you get them? I have heard people talk about them , but I just assumed it was cut bait. TIA.


http://fishbites.com/
The link can probably tell you more but they are basically a leather-like bait with a base of gauze.They have concentrated flavor and oils that you can't smell but the fish seem to love them.I have never caught anything big on them,but I only use them on a small rod to catch bait for my shark rods.I've caught tons of whiting,croaker,pompano,and "hardheads" with them.
I have not looked at it in a while but there used to be a list of places that sell them on their webpage.
I like to get them at FTU because they sell the large sheets of them.I don't know where you fish at but you can get them in Freeport at the big Buc-ee's store close to Surfside.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I gotta get some of them. It sounds like they will solve my winter time lack of bait problem.


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

they are awesome and you dont have to worry about keeping it in a cooler or anything like that you throw them in your shirt pocket and you are all set. also you can give them to the kids and they last forever for them to catch a few baits for you with out having to rebait every time or to worry about the bait stealers.

Ramon


----------



## mrmike (May 22, 2004)

Just so you know... the inventor of Fishbites, Dr. Bill Carr, will be at Roy's Bait & Tackle on Saturday Oct. 16 from 11am to 4pm. If you have any questions about the product, he will certainly have the answers.

Tight lines and safe journeys to all!!!


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually the biologist that invented them was able to identify the pheromone of shrimp, crabs, oysters, and bait fish. He isolated this compound and infused the baits with it. 

Pheromones are chemical compounds undetectable by humans but in wild animals and fish they are the primary means of location either for breeding or feeding. 

They do work well and are excellant trailers for spoons or plastics.


----------



## mrmike (May 22, 2004)

Our baits are indeed infused with stimulants... but it's not pheremones... some other products I've seen however do claim to be laced with pheremones... We use synthetic stimulants that are based on the chemical make up of certain bait species like crab, chrimp, clam, etc. Fishbites are specifically designed to stimulate feeding behavior. 
Tight lines and safe journeys!


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*Top water*

Has anyone had any luck using this type of bait on topwater lures??


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

fishbites are neat. i've caught all kinds of species w/ them. i use them with a trout rod, double drop leader, one flor. green fishbite, one flor. orange fishbite, smaller circle hooks. you got to use good hooks. got some cheap circle hooks, and had a 27# jack do a serius number on it. any longer of a fight the hook would been completly strait.
bigest red I've caught on fishbites was 32". it's funny, all the reds i've caught on fishbites have been 17"-19.5" and 28.5"-32".
lot of times when u find a hole, put the fish bites there and u can pull whiting in as fast as u can reel'um in.


----------

